# Ice bucket nonsense



## Slab (Aug 28, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks this is a load of tosh

I can see how it started and the good intention behind it but even on the short time its been around it has descended into nothing more than a childish dare & a mild form of extortion (with dubious charitable benefits) 

I was challenged/dared at work yesterday and now being judged because I said I wouldn't do it or donate to the charity. Even demands to know why not? (as if I even have to explain myself)

I fully expect the next charity fund raiser to challenge me to stab myself in the hand with a fork or give Â£xx to charity!


----------



## Jon321 (Aug 28, 2014)

The way I see it is it has raised a stupid amount of money for a charity people may not usually think about. Surely that can only be a good thing? Fair enough that people don't agree with it but I'm all for helping most charities where I can.


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2014)

Jon321 said:



			The way I see it is it has raised a stupid amount of money for a charity people may not usually think about. Surely that can only be a good thing? *Fair enough that people don't agree with it but I'm all for helping most charities where I can*.
		
Click to expand...

Fraid that's part of my issue with this dare challenge 

Just because I don't agree with it, it doesn't mean I'm against helping charities which is how its perceived if you don't take part


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 28, 2014)

3x lads have done it at work that I know of, 2 of them have not donated to charity. Surely that defeats the object of the real meaning behind the ice bucket challenge.


----------



## Chisteve (Aug 28, 2014)

It's just a bit of fun and harmless and a new craze at the moment - everybody to there own


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 28, 2014)

Done it and donated, bit of fun in all to0 at times serious world .


----------



## Ethan (Aug 28, 2014)

Well, it is a meme driven by the social media and ease of putting your stuff on the net, and like all such memes, it gets tired quickly. Fair enough way of promoting a good cause, and ALS is certainly that, a devastating neurological disorder with no good treatment. Once these things reach the point where you only see the stunt and don't remember what it is for, then it is on the way out.


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 28, 2014)

It's like Children In Need, Comic Relief, coffee mornings, jumble sales, sponsored walks, sponsored bungee jumps etc:  They are all completely tedious but raise a tonne of cash for worthy charities.  That makes it worthwhile.

Take a soaking, pay your Â£3 and stop your moaning.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 28, 2014)

It's a very clever idea to harness the power of social media to raise money. And also has tapped into the fact that that many people like to be show off on social media and like to be seen to be doing something good.  So fair play to it.  

As with all these things there can be the feeling that you are pressured into it, and actually you have charities that are more dear to your heart that you'd rather donate to.  But it seems to have slightly mutated where you donate to any charity from what I've seen.

Although I do laugh sometimes where you see these Yanks doing it on Florida in the middle of summer, where an ice bucket may well be a slightly pleasant experience in those temperatures.  Try doing it on a wet and windy night in November in the UK, then we'll see how keen you are to publicise how you do a lot of work for charidee.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 28, 2014)

From what I heard a few days back, the ALS (motor neurone) charity was surviving on donations around $70,000 a month. This ice bucket nonsense has raised something like $48 million in a month. That can only be a good thing in helping to fight a rather nasty illness.

There are of course many other worthwhile charities out there, some of which have also taken up the icebucket challenge as a way of raising funds. You are free to choose whether to take the challenge or not, there will always be those who don't want to do this but given it takes a couple of minutes, shouldn't be harmful (unless you don't think about the process - checkout the fails on youtube), just choose a charity and go with it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 28, 2014)

This is one interesting view of it

[video=youtube_share;F5fMCaH6_zo]http://youtu.be/F5fMCaH6_zo[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2014)

One of my cousins is a crofter - one of his lads filled up the front 'scoop' of their 'digger' with very cold water and tipped that over his mate.  Now that's a soaking worthy of the challenge!  Rather with Slab's OP otherwise - I struggle a bit to separate the 'look at me' aspect of this sort of thing from the worthy cause being supported.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ive seen a lot of these over the last week. i walk the dogs sometimes though the islands in the Ness and this week the two times ive been though, i've witnessed at least 3 groups a night doing the ice bucket challenge. Last night i asked two lots what charity they were doing it for and got blank looks!! one of which was 3, 20 Yo girls in skimpy under garments


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 28, 2014)

Slab said:



			Am I the only one who thinks this is a load of tosh

I can see how it started and the good intention behind it but even on the short time its been around it has descended into nothing more than a childish dare & a mild form of extortion (with dubious charitable benefits) 

I was challenged/dared at work yesterday and now being judged because I said I wouldn't do it or donate to the charity. Even demands to know why not? (as if I even have to explain myself)

I fully expect the next charity fund raiser to challenge me to stab myself in the hand with a fork or give Â£xx to charity!
		
Click to expand...

You are definitely not the only one.......not a great fan of people who take charity challenges without adding any real benefit to the charity.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 28, 2014)

It has done a lot of good and it isn't just ALS that has benefiited as some have given to charities of their choice instead. In some ways it's helped bring people together via things like FB with friends challenging friends etc and it has done a lot of good.

If you don't want to do it, then don't. I don't see anything wrong with that especially if you have charities of your own you prefer to support without the need to chuck cold water over you. However it's a bit of fun, and if you get nominated, maybe just go with the flow but for pity's sake if you do, make sure you cough up. I wouldn't ridicule and think any different of anyone passing it up though and it says more about those getting annoyed because someone won't do it than the person themselves


----------



## lex! (Aug 28, 2014)

Couldn't agree more, with OP all the way. Am totally fed up with it, and thought it was a load of tosh right from the start. Like a bunch of sheep out there. What's next? Throw yourself in front of a bus challenge?


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2014)

Good to hear all the views

Like most I've done a few childish things in the past in the name of charity and like most I give to charities when I want to and maybe it's just the close relationship this particular one has with the world of social media which means that there is a backlash of sorts if I choose to decline

The more I learn on it the more I hear about the event itself taking over from the fund raising


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2014)

I cant help thinking though that in days of yore folks would be sponsored to have a bucket of ice water tipped over them 

one bucket, 20 sponsors, jobs a good un

This just smacks of that crazy necknominate stunt but under a guise of charity


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 28, 2014)

I still think the Darling boys water was lukewarm.


----------



## jp5 (Aug 28, 2014)

To date it's raised just shy of $90million for a charity that most had not heard of before. 

Of course some do it just for attention without donating but there are idiots in all walks of life. Even if it has made just one person donate when they wouldn't have before (and possibly more likely to donate to charities in the future) it is a success.

How you can have a dig at the concept is shameful.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2014)

The reason they use a ice bucket is because the feeling you get when the water hits you is close to what happens to your body when it's effected by the illness 

The idea has raised Â£50mil for an awful illness and whilst there will always be a few attention seekers it's been done with a great deal of spirit and I think it's been wonderful to see


----------



## brysoni23 (Aug 28, 2014)

The video though: 
In creases every time i watch it.
[video=youtube_share;cgWN3PDUoxE]http://youtu.be/cgWN3PDUoxE[/video]


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2014)

jp5 said:



			To date it's raised just shy of $90million for a charity that most had not heard of before. 

Of course some do it just for attention without donating but there are idiots in all walks of life. Even if it has made just one person donate when they wouldn't have before (and possibly more likely to donate to charities in the future) it is a success.

How you can have a dig at the concept is shameful.
		
Click to expand...

The UK figure is reported as Â£250,000

Given that more concepts exist (i.e sponsorship) I found the shameful thing to be the badgering and negative attitude towards me as a non participant (but as I suggest earlier it may simply be a characteristic of some social media users)


----------



## CMAC (Aug 28, 2014)

It's made a serious amount of money for extremely worthy causes, money they would probably never have seen.

No-one gets harmed and awareness raised a zillion fold.

Get a grip with your moaning! Would you still have posted that nonsense if you knew someone desperately needing support from these tireless charities......thought not.


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 28, 2014)

Its fine and shows how social media can be used to good effect, much like all the ugly women without make up...., just leave those who dont want to do in  peace.


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2014)

CMAC said:



			It's made a serious amount of money for extremely worthy causes, money they would probably never have seen.

_*No-one gets harmed and awareness raised a zillion fold.*_

Get a grip with your moaning! Would you still have posted that nonsense if you knew someone desperately needing support from these tireless charities......thought not.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly that's not true


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Aug 28, 2014)

lex! said:



			Couldn't agree more, with OP all the way. Am totally fed up with it, and thought it was a load of tosh right from the start. Like a bunch of sheep out there. What's next? Throw yourself in front of a bus challenge?
		
Click to expand...

You make a good point. A quick dousing of cold water is exactly the step just before the "commit suicide for charity" craze.


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 28, 2014)

Slab said:



			Sadly that's not true
		
Click to expand...

Ok its a quick wiki.. but

 As of August 25, the Ice Bucket Challenge raised $79.7 million for the ALS Association, compared to $2.5 million raised over the same period in 2013.

You still think its a bad idea?


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Ok its a quick wiki.. but

 As of August 25, the Ice Bucket Challenge raised $79.7 million for the ALS Association, compared to $2.5 million raised over the same period in 2013.

You still think its a bad idea?
		
Click to expand...

I think raising money for charity is an excellent _idea _ I think the format is childish and poorly conceived

That it works to an extent doesn't change my opinion of the method


----------



## Swinger (Aug 28, 2014)

The CEO and other high ranking staff of the main benefiting charity will get a nice bonus this year.


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 28, 2014)

Slab said:



			I think raising money for charity is an excellent _idea _ I think the format is childish and poorly conceived

That it works to an extent doesn't change my opinion of the method
		
Click to expand...

Well you'd better stay away from the internet as these sorts of things arent going to go away any time soon.. every other charity will be looking at how to do something similar.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 28, 2014)

I find it distasteful and refuse to take part due to the fact that 1 in 10 people in the world have no access to clean drinking water, it's a basic human right that many do not have. The challenge has made me act, which I acknowledge is in response to the challenge and a good thing, but my support has gone here instead http://www.wateraid.org/uk


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Well you'd better stay away from the internet as these sorts of things arent going to go away any time soon.. *every other charity will be looking at how to do something similar*.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, its almost as if you read my opening post


----------



## CMAC (Aug 28, 2014)

Heres the way to do it..........:thup:






[video=youtube_share;5HBWkYLGIGw]http://youtu.be/5HBWkYLGIGw[/video]


----------



## DCB (Aug 28, 2014)

Having had the misfortune of spending almost three months in hospital this year, most of which was in a neurological rehabilitation unit, I've witnessed first hand the effects of this condition. 

Anything that helps research into it and makes life easier for those suffering has to be a good thing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2014)

Slab said:



			I think raising money for charity is an excellent _idea _ I think the format is childish and poorly conceived

That it works to an extent doesn't change my opinion of the method
		
Click to expand...


Have you read the reason why they are using an ice bucket ? 

There is a clear reason why that format was chosen


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have you read the reason why they are using an ice bucket ? 

There is a clear reason why that format was chosen
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, apparently several weeks after the ice bucket thing kicked off someone then linked it to ALS because they thought it would help give an indication of what it might be like if paralysed

A bit of a shame if you need to experience it in order to feel a donation is warranted though


----------



## Jack_bfc (Aug 28, 2014)

The ice bucket thing comes from American Football.

They always dump the large ice bucket over the coach at the end of a big game win (superbowl etc)

So, the Baseball players did it to raise awareness of ALH for one of there own who has contracted the illness. It went from there......


----------



## jp5 (Aug 28, 2014)

Slab said:



			The UK figure is reported as Â£250,000

Given that more concepts exist (i.e sponsorship) I found the shameful thing to be the badgering and negative attitude towards me as a non participant (but as I suggest earlier it may simply be a characteristic of some social media users)
		
Click to expand...

Illnesses don't respect borders. Money raised anywhere is money that will contribute towards finding treatments that can be used across the world.

The badgering and negative attitude you found says more about the other person than anything else. They'd find a way to be badgering and negative no matter the circumstance.


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2014)

jp5 said:



			Illnesses don't respect borders. Money raised anywhere is money that will contribute towards finding treatments that can be used across the world.

The badgering and negative attitude you found says more about the other person than anything else. They'd find a way to be badgering and negative no matter the circumstance.
		
Click to expand...

And I hope they find a treatment soon

The badgering and negative attitude is a direct result of the nomination aspect of the format... do this dare &/or pay up... because if you don't you're not fun and you don't care about sick people


----------



## brysoni23 (Aug 28, 2014)

Regardless of what people think whether its a good or bad idea. 

This post alone has had almost 600 views and surely has raised more awareness toward ALS


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2014)

I really can't ever see an issue with people raising money for charities regardless of the actions they do 

The important thing is the raising of awareness and money - anyone complaining says more about themselves


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 28, 2014)

Well I was nominated and performed the challenge. Donated some money to charity and enjoyed the whole thing, as did my Wife, Kids and several of my friends and work colleagues. 

If the basis of your moan is that people haven't donated, then moan about them. If you're moaning because you feel like you're being strongarmed, then explain your position. If you're moaning because a charity has been clever enough to come up with a concept that has gone viral and raised millions for several different charities (not just ALS or MND), then I feel for you..


----------



## User20205 (Aug 28, 2014)

You can rationalise all you wish, there's no way of critcising the concept without coming across as a miserable old bugger. 

Donate to another charity if you think that one is more worthy.


----------



## lex! (Aug 28, 2014)

Plenty of people support charities, that's not the issue. One of my mates also did it and put it all on FB, got his kids to chuck a bucket of water over him and made a vid. What a saddo. Huge beer gut under his drunched chavvy t-shirt. Why not just make a donation and spare us the gory scene.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 28, 2014)

lex! said:



			Plenty of people support charities, that's not the issue. One of my mates also did it and put it all on FB, got his kids to chuck a bucket of water over him and made a vid. What a saddo. Huge beer gut under his drunched chavvy t-shirt. Why not just make a donation and spare us the gory scene.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you have a lot of respect for your "mates"... Is it just fat Chavs that shouldn't be allowed on social media or do you have a list of people you don't want to see?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2014)

lex! said:



			Plenty of people support charities, that's not the issue. One of my mates also did it and put it all on FB, got his kids to chuck a bucket of water over him and made a vid. What a saddo. Huge beer gut under his drunched chavvy t-shirt. Why not just make a donation and spare us the gory scene.
		
Click to expand...

Think the problem there is you as opposed to your mate


----------



## User20205 (Aug 28, 2014)

lex! said:



			Plenty of people support charities, that's not the issue. One of my mates also did it and put it all on FB, got his kids to chuck a bucket of water over him and made a vid. What a saddo. Huge beer gut under his drunched chavvy t-shirt. Why not just make a donation and spare us the gory scene.
		
Click to expand...

He's having a laugh with his kids and raising cash for a cracking cause. What's to criticise?


'Look at all the golfers having fun, playing golf and raising money for HFH, why don't they just donate'


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 28, 2014)

lex! said:



			Plenty of people support charities, that's not the issue. One of my mates also did it and put it all on FB, got his kids to chuck a bucket of water over him and made a vid. What a saddo. Huge beer gut under his drunched chavvy t-shirt. Why not just make a donation and spare us the gory scene.
		
Click to expand...

Hang on!!! I've just had a thought.... You're not on my FB friends list are you??????


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Well I was nominated and performed the challenge. Donated some money to charity and enjoyed the whole thing, as did my Wife, Kids and several of my friends and work colleagues. 

If the basis of your moan is that people haven't donated, then moan about them. If you're moaning because you feel like you're being strongarmed, then explain your position. If you're moaning because a charity has been clever enough to come up with a concept that has gone viral and raised millions for several different charities (not just ALS or MND), then I feel for you..
		
Click to expand...

Good for you

No need to feel for me.
I've no idea what the original charity was but according to wiki, back in June when it started to get noticed there was no mention of it being ALS until a couple of weeks later on when the wife of an ALS sufferer was nominated by a golfer & he mentioned it during his challenge, not quite the clever concept you mention, more a fortunate circumstance that the charity (& others) will benefit from 

I digress though, yes I'm 'moaning' because of badgering from folk who have done it and have/haven't donated and beyond a 'no thanks' from me why would I need to explain anything? 

And yes I've had to say that to them too


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 28, 2014)

brysoni23 said:



			The video though: 
In creases every time i watch it.
[video=youtube_share;cgWN3PDUoxE]http://youtu.be/cgWN3PDUoxE[/video]
		
Click to expand...

This is the funniest one I've seen  - although the fail compilations on youtube are also very amusing. 

I've quite enjoyed seeing friends and family taking on the challenge, watching the different vids, laughing at the humour. I'm sure most of them have made a corresponding donation to a charity of choice. So a bit of fun and extra money for the causes concerned, how can you not appreciate what this has done.


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2014)

therod said:



			You can rationalise all you wish, there's no way of critcising the concept without coming across as a miserable old bugger. 

Donate to another charity if you think that one is more worthy.
		
Click to expand...

I already donate to charities and will continue to do so, that was never the point though 

It is not the illness or the charity or the original aim of this challenge. It is the holier than thou brigade leaking out of the internet with their ice buckets and smartphones prodding with a virtual stick to get you to join them cos its fun!


----------



## lex! (Aug 28, 2014)

JackieD said:



			You sir,are a bellend.
		
Click to expand...

Pure class


----------



## jp5 (Aug 28, 2014)

Slab said:



			I already donate to charities and will continue to do so, that was never the point though 

It is not the illness or the charity or the original aim of this challenge. It is the holier than thou brigade leaking out of the internet with their ice buckets and smartphones prodding with a virtual stick to get you to join them cos its fun!
		
Click to expand...

You are going to have a tough time on the internet if you feel you are being vilified for not doing what someone tells you to!


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2014)

jp5 said:



			You are going to have a tough time on the internet if you feel you are being vilified for not doing what someone tells you to!
		
Click to expand...

Is that the same as saying I'll have a tough time on the internet if I don't have & love facebook... that challenge I'm happy to face!


----------



## cookelad (Aug 28, 2014)

While I've enjoyed (not sure that's the right word) seeing a lot of my mates drench themselves in ice cold water and yes I will do it when/if nominated, for me charity shouldn't be mandatory and people shouldn't be made to feel bad about opting not to donate their hard earned cash.

The video with the foul mouthed little girl is quality, slightly funnier than my (dosey) mate who decided to do the challenge wearing a strapless top which is getting shared around quite well so you may well have seen it!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 28, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			So, the Baseball players did it to raise awareness of ALH for one of there own who has contracted the illness. It went from there......
		
Click to expand...

A little out of date - it was Lou Gehrig who contracted the disease that now carries his name and it was in 1939 that he made his famous "luckiest man on the face on the planet" speech at Yankee Stadium before he passed away.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2014)

Truth is that having a bucket of icy water dumped over you isn't actually that much of a big deal.  Issue I'm suspecting Slab has is that it's being made out to be a 'bit of a toughie' and those posting videos of it being done to them are saying a bit of 'look at me - aren't I brave - and all for a good cause'

Now to be honest I can understand this.  The value of Facebook to spread the word is undoubted - and so a good means of letting three friends know that they have been nominated to take on the 'challenge' or donate (which is what I think was originally intended).  

Bottom line is that it's for a good cause (or two) and Facebook is a good way of spreading things as in old-fashioned chain letter,  but if you don't like 'selfies' then you'll struggle with the 'see me getting wet' aspect of this.  I also suspect that having completed the challenge the attitude towards giving of the majority of folk won't have changed.  Undergoing this challenge doesn't really make you a better and more caring person - it just makes you wet; a bit shivery, and a little poorer


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2014)

^^^

Thank you SILH for putting it across better than I did


----------



## User20205 (Aug 28, 2014)

Slab said:



			I already donate to charities and will continue to do so, that was never the point though 

It is not the illness or the charity or the original aim of this challenge. It is the holier than thou brigade leaking out of the internet with their ice buckets and smartphones prodding with a virtual stick to get you to join them cos its fun!
		
Click to expand...

You may not get Facebook, you may give a fortune to charity, but to start a post criticising something you don't understand, or don't want to understand does  you no favours.

Who cares about their motivation, neither you or I know what that is. The amount raised is the only thing that matters.

You just sound a bit out of touch.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 28, 2014)

I had no objection to doing it. It was just a bit of fun and all well and good that I am now more aware of an charity and an illness that I had little knowledge of before and the charity is better off by a tenner. I was nominated but never really felt any pressure, in fact if I had not done it I am sure nothing more would have been said. My brother in law, however, did not want to do it when he was nominated and simply posted that he would make a donation instead to a CF charity as he has a relative who suffers from it. 

There are all sorts of times when you feel pressured to put your hand in your pocket when you may not want to or feel you ought to. Hell, I get that feeling every time an envelope comes round at work to collect for a birthday present or leaving present for someone I either do not like or do not feel are particularly good at their job but in order to keep the peace at work I get my wallet out.


----------



## la_lucha (Aug 28, 2014)

Below is my post to Facebook as to why I didn't do it. It's just a popularity contest and lots of people aren't donating. By my own standards I have donated a large amount of money to Macmillan this year due to a close family friend passing away and it being our chosen charity at work this year. To be honest being nominated is making me think long and hard as to whether I want to stay on Facebook at all.



I've been nominated for the Ice bucket challenge, but really have a bit too much going on to take part. I've also donated a significant amount of money to Macmillan this year and I feel other charities may be more deserving of my next donation.

There are many illnesses out there that us, the general public don't know about. There are many more that we do and maybe we should be looking at raising awareness of more than just one. Charity is great when it's for the right cause, however we as individuals should be allowed to contribute our hard earned to whichever charity we would like as opposed to whichever one has the best marketing department.

Here's a little known illness that causes sufferers a great deal of upset:-

Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome

Cyclic vomiting syndrome is a condition whose symptoms are recurring attacks of intense nausea, vomiting and sometimes abdominal pain and/or headaches or migraines. Cyclic vomiting usually develops during childhood; while it often ends during adolescence, it can persist into adult life. Onset of the condition is possible at any age but is seen to occur more often in a young age. Sufferers may vomit or retch six to twelve times an hour and an episode may last from a few hours to well over 3 weeks. Some people may find it hard to conceive how anyone can vomit after that length of time, as the stomach will have emptied after the first few instances of vomiting. Acid, bile and (if the vomiting is severe) blood may be vomited. It results in lack of sleep, normal eating, and concentration. The cause of CVS has not been determined, there are no diagnostic tests for it.

Now I challenge you if you are still reading to find another illness, disease or charity that would benefit from heightened awareness and post that on your timeline.


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2014)

therod said:



			You may not get Facebook, you may give a fortune to charity, but to start a post criticising something you don't understand, or don't want to understand does  you no favours.

Who cares about their motivation, neither you or I know what that is. The amount raised is the only thing that matters.

You just sound a bit out of touch.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough I may be late to the party but I seem to understand it better than some of the 'pro' comments on this thread (& it was after been dared that I went to find out what the heck it was all about so that I could understand and only then decided to start the thread because now that I understood it I didn't agree with the badgering aspect that the challenge promotes)


----------



## CMAC (Aug 28, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			Below is my post to Facebook as to why I didn't do it. It's just a popularity contest and lots of people aren't donating. By my own standards I have donated a large amount of money to Macmillan this year due to a close family friend passing away and it being our chosen charity at work this year. To be honest being nominated is making me think long and hard as to whether I want to stay on Facebook at all.



I've been nominated for the Ice bucket challenge, but really have a bit too much going on to take part. I've also donated a significant amount of money to Macmillan this year and I feel other charities may be more deserving of my next donation.

There are many illnesses out there that us, the general public don't know about. There are many more that we do and maybe we should be looking at raising awareness of more than just one. Charity is great when it's for the right cause, however we as individuals should be allowed to contribute our hard earned to whichever charity we would like as opposed to whichever one has the best marketing department.

Here's a little known illness that causes sufferers a great deal of upset:-

*Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome*

Cyclic vomiting syndrome is a condition whose symptoms are recurring attacks of intense nausea, vomiting and sometimes abdominal pain and/or headaches or migraines. Cyclic vomiting usually develops during childhood; while it often ends during adolescence, it can persist into adult life. Onset of the condition is possible at any age but is seen to occur more often in a young age. Sufferers may vomit or retch six to twelve times an hour and an episode may last from a few hours to well over 3 weeks. Some people may find it hard to conceive how anyone can vomit after that length of time, as the stomach will have emptied after the first few instances of vomiting. Acid, bile and (if the vomiting is severe) blood may be vomited. It results in lack of sleep, normal eating, and concentration. The cause of CVS has not been determined, there are no diagnostic tests for it.

Now I challenge you if you are still reading to find another illness, disease or charity that would benefit from heightened awareness and post that on your timeline.
		
Click to expand...

I'll wager you are aware of this syndrome now due to facebook and the icebucket challenge making that father post about his little girl.

There is room for many charities and who you donate or not to is a personal and private matter, but you can highlight and support anyone you wish and I congratulate you doing so. ALS and icebucket got 'trending' and it has done what it set out to do.

There will be another along and we'll do the same again as these charities need all the support and help they can.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 28, 2014)

I would not want to play golf with anyone who had an issue with the ice bucket challenge.  

Fair enough, it is somewhat attention seeking and is now over-exposed but so what? It has raised $$$ and awareness beyond expectation. 

As far as I can tell, those against it don't like the fact that their colleagues or friends think that they are miserable, tight, dull killjoys with thin skins.  Well, good. If the cap fits.....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 28, 2014)

Me thinks there's a few grumpy people on here criticising it because they are Billy no mates, and are furious that no one has challenged them to do it yet.


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2014)

Snelly said:



			I would not want to play golf with anyone who had an issue with the ice bucket challenge.  

Fair enough, it is somewhat attention seeking and is now over-exposed but so what? It has raised $$$ and awareness beyond expectation. 

As far as I can tell, those against it don't like the fact that their colleagues or friends think that they are miserable, tight, dull killjoys with thin skins.  Well, good. If the cap fits.....
		
Click to expand...

As usual as perceptive as a brick!


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2014)

The popular view then is as long as its raising money for charity then anything goes

Happy to be in the minority this time guys

Thanks for posting on this one


----------



## la_lucha (Aug 28, 2014)

Snelly said:



			I would not want to play golf with anyone who had an issue with the ice bucket challenge.  

Fair enough, it is somewhat attention seeking and is now over-exposed but so what? It has raised $$$ and awareness beyond expectation. 

As far as I can tell, those against it don't like the fact that their colleagues or friends think that they are miserable, tight, dull killjoys with thin skins.  Well, good. If the cap fits.....
		
Click to expand...


*I would not want to play golf with someone who needs a crappy popularity contest to push them into donating to charity. Some of us donate through our own choice without the need to be prompted.*



CMAC said:



			I'll wager you are aware of this syndrome now due to facebook and the icebucket challenge making that father post about his little girl.

There is room for many charities and who you donate or not to is a personal and private matter, but you can highlight and support anyone you wish and I congratulate you doing so. ALS and icebucket got 'trending' and it has done what it set out to do.

There will be another along and we'll do the same again as these charities need all the support and help they can.
		
Click to expand...

*Correct, can you guess how many people that read and like my post have actually done a bit of research into different illnesses and charities instead of chucking water over their heads??? 0, none zilch. People can't be arsed to research other charities that my be worthy.*


----------



## Snelly (Aug 28, 2014)

Slab said:



			As usual as perceptive as a brick!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.  Consistency is important.

Sorry if you are still getting bullied at work for being uncharitable.  PM me your company details and I will write to HR on your behalf. You poor lamb.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2014)

Slab said:



			The popular view then is as long as its raising money for charity then anything goes

Happy to be in the minority this time guys

Thanks for posting on this one
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask what exactly is it you think is so wrong about people throwing water over their head and then donating ? 

Yes when raising money - pretty much anything goes but obviously within reason and legality 

You mentioned neck nominate early - totally different scenario 

Recently the ladies on social media where asked to post a pic without make up and then donate to charity - would you have a problem with that ? 

I really can't see what's wrong with what's happening 

It has even grabbed the attention of some of the biggest people on the planet.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm wondering how many people opposed to people throwing buckets of water over their heads are more than happy to wear old mans clothes and wander around some fields hitting a small white ball into a hole for several house to raise money for HFH? A pursuit I imagine will seem just as alien and stupid to the majority of the social media generation as this seems to be to some golfers.

End of the day they are both raising money for deserving causes, which without it happening would not have been raised.


----------



## la_lucha (Aug 28, 2014)

I was in the chipshop the other night and someone came in, dry as a bone but a little scruffy looking. First thing he said to the girl in the chippy, "sorry I've just done this Ice Bucket challenge so I'm a little cold." I have absolutely no idea what relevance this had to his order of Donor Kebab with chips and Chilli sauce and a chicken and mushroom pie and chips, but he felt the need to brag about me. People are not doing this for awareness of the illness, they are doing it for their own gratuitous purposes and most are NOT DONATING to charity. There is even confusion as to whether it's for ALS or Macmillan now and no-one as far as I'm aware has come out to clear it up. It's a bit conniving of macmillan to get in on the act in my opinion. It's the ALS Ice Bucket Challenge and not the Macmillan Ice bucket challenge.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 28, 2014)

Donating to the charity isn't a problem for me. Throwing a bucket of water over my head, or lying in a bath of baked beans for some other charity, doesn't light my candle. But if some think it's great, and donate on the back of it, crack on!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2014)

As it happens I became all too aware of ALS just two Sundays ago when I found out that a good friend and golfing buddy of mine from some time ago with whom I had lost touch over the last few years, died fairly recently of motor neuron disease.  

He went along to his GP one day with some niggles he had and was subsequently diagnosed as having the disease.  6 months later he was in a hospice having to be strapped upright in his chair - completely paralysed (so sad to even think of that with such a fine guy) - and he died very soon afterwards.  6 months from diagnosis to death.  Possible a 'good thing' said his bestest lifelong buddy who told me (with tears in his eyes).  But how cruel life can be.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2014)

la_lucha said:



*I would not want to play golf with someone who needs a crappy popularity contest to push them into donating to charity. Some of us donate through our own choice without the need to be prompted.*



*Correct, can you guess how many people that read and like my post have actually done a bit of research into different illnesses and charities instead of chucking water over their heads??? 0, none zilch. People can't be arsed to research other charities that my be worthy.*

Click to expand...

Dismissing it as a popularity contest is incorrect IMO 

I have done it and then donated - and millions of others have also done it to raise awareness and money - not to be popular. 

I donate on a monthly basis to other charities - there isn't a pecking order of which are more deserving - they are all worth while causes 

What do you think of things like Sport a Aid , Comic a Relief , sport Relief , children in need etc etc where millions upon millions do daft things in aid of charity ? 

To dismiss something because there are other charities is also wrong IMO - people can and have done the ice bucket challenge but have donated to other worthwhile causes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			I was in the chipshop the other night and someone came in, dry as a bone but a little scruffy looking. First thing he said to the girl in the chippy, "sorry I've just done this Ice Bucket challenge so I'm a little cold." I have absolutely no idea what relevance this had to his order of Donor Kebab with chips and Chilli sauce and a chicken and mushroom pie and chips, but he felt the need to brag about me. People are not doing this for awareness of the illness, they are doing it for their own gratuitous purposes and most are NOT DONATING to charity. There is even confusion as to whether it's for ALS or Macmillan now and no-one as far as I'm aware has come out to clear it up. It's a bit conniving of macmillan to get in on the act in my opinion. It's the ALS Ice Bucket Challenge and not the Macmillan Ice bucket challenge.
		
Click to expand...

Don't judge the actions of the many by the actions of a few

Sorry but all my friends and family have done the challenge and donated


----------



## Swinger (Aug 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Dismissing it as a popularity contest is incorrect IMO 

I have done it and then donated - and millions of others have also done it to raise awareness and money - not to be popular. 

I donate on a monthly basis to other charities - there isn't a pecking order of which are more deserving - they are all worth while causes 

What do you think of things like Sport a Aid , Comic a Relief , sport Relief , children in need etc etc where millions upon millions do daft things in aid of charity ? 

To dismiss something because there are other charities is also wrong IMO - people can and have done the ice bucket challenge but have donated to other worthwhile causes.
		
Click to expand...

I will personally donate Â£10 to H4H if Phil lets me throw a bucket of water over his head on the first tee at blackmoor next month.


----------



## la_lucha (Aug 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What do you think of things like Sport a Aid , Comic a Relief , sport Relief , children in need etc etc where millions upon millions do daft things in aid of charity ?
		
Click to expand...

I am not forced to donate to any of them. Upon being nominated for the Ice Bucket, I am expected to do it and seen as a grumpy git if I don't. Charity should be a choice and not forced upon us.




Liverpoolphil said:



			there isn't a pecking order of which are more deserving - they are all worth while causes
		
Click to expand...

Personally I feel that ALS/Macmillan has now had a lot of money and a charity that's going to get my money is one that hasn't just had a large injection of cash via a worldwide "fad". I can only donate so much a month and I must make a decision about whom I feel is most deserving at that time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2014)

Swinger said:



			I will personally donate Â£10 to H4H if Phil lets me throw a bucket of water over his head on the first tee at blackmoor next month.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			I am not forced to donate to any of them. Upon being nominated for the Ice Bucket, I am expected to do it and seen as a grumpy git if I don't. Charity should be a choice and not forced upon us.




Personally I feel that ALS/Macmillan has now had a lot of money and a charity that's going to get my money is one that hasn't just had a large injection of cash via a worldwide "fad". I can only donate so much a month and I must make a decision about whom I feel is most deserving at that time.
		
Click to expand...

No one has "forced" you to do anything

But you have just dismissed others that have done it suggesting it's all about popularity ?! 

It's not a "charity" contest - the reason why these charities have got a big cash influx is because of this "fad"


----------



## jp5 (Aug 28, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			I was in the chipshop the other night and someone came in, dry as a bone but a little scruffy looking. First thing he said to the girl in the chippy, "sorry I've just done this Ice Bucket challenge so I'm a little cold." I have absolutely no idea what relevance this had to his order of Donor Kebab with chips and Chilli sauce and a chicken and mushroom pie and chips, but he felt the need to brag about me. People are not doing this for awareness of the illness, they are doing it for their own gratuitous purposes and most are NOT DONATING to charity. There is even confusion as to whether it's for ALS or Macmillan now and no-one as far as I'm aware has come out to clear it up. It's a bit conniving of macmillan to get in on the act in my opinion. It's the ALS Ice Bucket Challenge and not the Macmillan Ice bucket challenge.
		
Click to expand...

Poor attitude.

One bloke in the chippy is a bit of a tosser and you suddenly accuse all participants of selfish vanity?

Many charities have been promoting the ice bucket challenge for long before it went viral. It just so happened that ALS was the charity it took off for. Not a case of Macmillan getting in on the act at all.

At the end of the day, if it raises awareness and encourages people to donate to *whatever* charity then that can only be positive.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 28, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			I was in the chipshop the other night and someone came in, dry as a bone but a little scruffy looking. First thing he said to the girl in the chippy, "sorry I've just done this Ice Bucket challenge so I'm a little cold." I have absolutely no idea what relevance this had to his order of *Donor* Kebab with chips and Chilli sauce and a chicken and mushroom pie and chips, but he felt the need to brag about me. People are not doing this for awareness of the illness, they are doing it for their own gratuitous purposes and most are NOT DONATING to charity. There is even confusion as to whether it's for ALS or Macmillan now and no-one as far as I'm aware has come out to clear it up. It's a bit conniving of macmillan to get in on the act in my opinion. It's the ALS Ice Bucket Challenge and not the Macmillan Ice bucket challenge.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps that (bold bit) was the reason. Or maybe just the 'need to be noticed' that seems to be being highlighted.

Interesting effect and attitudes too. I've known 2 sufferers/victims of MND (one actually a Doctor who apparently plotted the progress of his battle - that involved lots of walking) and it's an awful condition, so great to see some funding.  

Red Nose day is another interesting and innovative, way to raise money and the Telethons and Annual events like Help a London Child provide fun ways also. There must be a saturation point and it seems to me, as a foreigner, that Brits are 'bludged' upon more than most, as many of the smaller fund-raising is for things that should come out of Central Government funding anyway (ie Taxes). 

I'm happy to contribute or partake in reasonable events (or even some spectacularly unreasonable ones) though! But, like Slab, I do object to being 'bullied' into taking part or contributing!


----------



## lex! (Aug 28, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Hang on!!! I've just had a thought.... You're not on my FB friends list are you??????
		
Click to expand...

Lol! Yes.


----------



## la_lucha (Aug 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No one has "forced" you to do anything

But you have just dismissed others that have done it suggesting it's all about popularity ?! 

It's not a "charity" contest - the reason why these charities have got a big cash influx is because of this "fad"
		
Click to expand...

By Nominating me I was being forced into doing it, people take a dim view if you refuse to participate. 

All charities compete in the same way that businesses do. They all wish to take a share of the pot that us general public are donating. MacMillan need Â£x to continue the good work they are doing, they need to compete with other charities to get your money. The adverts that these charities use are usually an appeal, they are appealing to us to donate to them over other charities because each individual only has so much to give.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			By Nominating me I was being forced into doing it, people take a dim view if you refuse to participate. 

All charities compete in the same way that businesses do. They all wish to take a share of the pot that us general public are donating. MacMillan need Â£x to continue the good work they are doing, they need to compete with other charities to get your money. The adverts that these charities use are usually an appeal, they are appealing to us to donate to them over other charities because each individual only has so much to give.
		
Click to expand...

Being nominated isn't being "forced"

I nominated someone - he didn't want to do it but donated money - haven't taken a dim view on him 

Charities appeal for you to donate - not donate over another charity but just donate. 

It's your choice at the end of the day and that I don't have any issue with 

What I do have an issue with is the judgements you have made against people that have done the Ice bucket challenge


----------



## CMAC (Aug 28, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;7ADT_iBYqsk]http://youtu.be/7ADT_iBYqsk[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 28, 2014)

No one is being forced into this, nominated or not. I know a few people that haven't and they were lampooned on FB but I also know they have their own charities they support based on things that have affected their immediate family. If someone really got the hump on FB or social media with me for not doing, I'd question whether they were a friend anyway. If it was just an unknown jumping on the bandwagon I couldn't give a rat's for their opinion. As long as I feel comfortable with my own actions throughout life and my family and loved ones respect my decisions (that's different to always agreeing) then I'm happy. A cold bucket of water over my head won't change that


----------



## la_lucha (Aug 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What I do have an issue with is the judgements you have made against people that have done the Ice bucket challenge
		
Click to expand...

My only judgement is that most are seeing it as a popularity contest and not about the charity.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			My only judgement is that most are seeing it as a popularity contest and not about the charity.
		
Click to expand...

There are millions upon millions who have done it and it's raised over Â£50mil now - 

Sorry but you can't justify a statement that suggests "most" are seeing it as a popularity contest 

There will be the minority who will throw water over their head and not donate but from what I have witnessed on my timeline etc is they are in a minority.


----------



## la_lucha (Aug 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There are millions upon millions who have done it and it's raised over Â£50mil now - 

Sorry but you can't justify a statement that suggests "most" are seeing it as a popularity contest 

There will be the minority who will throw water over their head and not donate but from what I have witnessed on my timeline etc is they are in a minority.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Phil, I see why many users fall out with you now. Let's replace MOST with MANY. Happy now? 

I do not think we should be co-erced into donating to charity and shunned if we don't. I also dislike the many that are tipping water over their heads and not donating.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 28, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			My only judgement is that most are seeing it as a popularity contest and not about the charity.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			There are millions upon millions who have done it and it's raised over Â£50mil now - 

Sorry but you can't justify a statement that suggests "most" are seeing it as a popularity contest 

There will be the minority who will throw water over their head and not donate but from what I have witnessed on my timeline etc is they are in a minority.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree with the sentiments of La Lucha and would be interested to know how many of the thousands on FB are actually texting a donation as well rather than just putting a video up to amuse and entertain their mates. Yes I do accept its raised millions and its to be applauded for that but the far greater majority woould seem to be in the US rather than here in the UK where I do feel it's become a craze and the charity element lost for many.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 28, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have to agree with the sentiments of La Lucha and would be interested to know how many of the thousands on FB are actually texting a donation as well rather than just putting a video up to amuse and entertain their mates. Yes I do accept its raised millions and its to be applauded for that but the far greater majority woould seem to be in the US rather than here in the UK where I do feel it's become a craze and the charity element lost for many.
		
Click to expand...

Care to back that up with any facts Homeslice? Or is it just an opinion?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2014)

Again it's judgements on the many from the actions of a few 

Every person on my timeline who has done an ice bucket challenge has donated or stated they have donated 

Every celebrity or figure in the media who has posted a video that I have seen has stated they have donated - many have also posted pictures of the confirmation of their donation - i did. 

So based of what I have seen and witnessed on my timeline and that of my friends would suggest that many are actually donating - the fact that Â£50mil and over has been raised when the donations are normally around a Â£5 each would suggest that many have donated.

Unless of course people can point to something that goes against that


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again it's judgements on the many from the actions of a few 

Every person on my timeline who has done an ice bucket challenge has donated or stated they have donated 

Every celebrity or figure in the media who has posted a video that I have seen has stated they have donated - many have also posted pictures of the confirmation of their donation - i did. 

So based of what I have seen and witnessed on my timeline and that of my friends would suggest that many are actually donating - the fact that Â£50mil and over has been raised when the donations are normally around a Â£5 each would suggest that many have donated.

Unless of course people can point to something that goes against that
		
Click to expand...

I can only base my opinion on those that I know have done the IBC. I know approximately 20-30 people that have done this and I'm relatively certain that the vast majority have donated. Some have donated to ALS or MND. I myself donated to Macmillan due to the amazing work they have done with the son of a friend of mine.

Now, here's the secret. When I was nominated, I did think "this is going to be fun". Along with my Wife and Kids, I had a blast doing it. I don't feel guilty that I enjoyed it. I don't feel guilty that my family had fun. I don't feel superior because there have been 3 donations from my account this week. I'm just happy that I could have a bit of fun whilst making a small contribution to a worthwhile cause....


----------



## Tommo21 (Aug 28, 2014)

I like the "whats next throw yourself in front of a bus"............................One guy tried that last week but it didnt catch on but he did donate, his kidneys, liver, eyes, lungs and more. All for a worthy cause. 

Anything, anything that gets people to donate, even if not everyone donates, has got to be good.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I can only base my opinion on those that I know have done the IBC. I know approximately 20-30 people that have done this and I'm relatively certain that the vast majority have donated. Some have donated to ALS or MND. I myself donated to Macmillan due to the amazing work they have done with the son of a friend of mine.

Now, here's the secret. When I was nominated, I did think "this is going to be fun". Along with my Wife and Kids, I had a blast doing it. I don't feel guilty that I enjoyed it. I don't feel guilty that my family had fun. I don't feel superior because there have been 3 donations from my account this week. I'm just happy that I could have a bit of fun whilst making a small contribution to a worthwhile cause....
		
Click to expand...

Summed up perfectly in one 

Tonight my two nieces are doing it and they can't wait and they have both given pocket money and birthday money to their mum to donate and they will have a great time


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 28, 2014)

Tommo21 said:



			I like the "whats next throw yourself in front of a bus"............................One guy tried that last week but it didnt catch on but he did donate, his kidneys, liver, eyes, lungs and more. All for a worthy cause. 

Anything, anything that gets people to donate, even if not everyone donates, has got to be good.
		
Click to expand...

One bloke threw himself in front of a train.   He was chuffed to bits.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Summed up perfectly in one 

*Tonight my two nieces are doing it and they can't wait and they have both given pocket money and birthday money to their mum to donate and they will have a great time*

Click to expand...

Selfish attention seekers


----------



## chris661 (Aug 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;WoLbdQi3MIg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoLbdQi3MIg[/video]

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Possible swearies around the minute mark  and you can miss out the first 45 or so seconds


----------



## CMAC (Aug 28, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I can only base my opinion on those that I know have done the IBC. I know approximately 20-30 people that have done this and I'm relatively certain that the vast majority have donated. Some have donated to ALS or MND. I myself donated to Macmillan due to the amazing work they have done with the son of a friend of mine.

Now, here's the secret. When I was nominated, I did think "this is going to be fun". Along with my Wife and Kids, I had a blast doing it. I don't feel guilty that I enjoyed it. I don't feel guilty that my family had fun. I don't feel superior because there have been 3 donations from my account this week. I'm just happy that I could have a bit of fun whilst making a small contribution to a worthwhile cause....
		
Click to expand...

hear hear :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 28, 2014)

Moved a few posts that were getting off topic.

Let's keep it nice and remember that some folk have different opinions, let's try to respect those opinions and agree to disagree rather than engage in forum fisticuffs

Happy posting


----------



## drdel (Aug 28, 2014)

When I was younger I used to work every other weekend raising cash for charity; me and my mates used to raise, in today's money, about Â£20k a year over a period of about 5 years.  Since then family and work reduced the time available but as a Director of companies I've continued to give to and support many charities but you wont find my name in lights because that, in my opinion, is not the point.

However, like to original poster's sentiments I object to being pressurised. I also object to the exploitation of these initiatives by public figures and celebrities for their own publicity.

So before anyone jumps to conclusions and judges the OPs attitude to charitable acts because of this one post we might want to realise we don't, by a long way, know the whole situation.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2014)

http://m.vice.com/read/the-worst-part-of-the-ice-bucket-challenge-is-the-people-criticizing-it-822/


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 28, 2014)

http://www.europeantour.com/videoaudio/video/videoid=233523.html


----------



## Jungle (Aug 28, 2014)

Interesting take on this.

A few things are undeniable:

Some people will do this with no intention of donating and will simply use this for a few likes and shares on Facebook
If you are nominated and choose not to do it, you will more than likely receive a bit of a ribbing
A number of various charities will end up benefiting as it deviates 
It has a short shelf life and will be all forgotten in a few weeks

However if that is the small price to pay for a number of charities being able to pull in a sum of donations they could only ever hope to see over a number of years then it is a very small price to pay. 

I've been nominated four times but have chosen not to take part for a very personal reason. Nobody has batted an eyelid though. 

Find it very hard to believe someone can be annoyed by it all really. At the end of the day Facebook and Twitter are all easily avoided.


----------

